# How dark do you leave your tank overnight?



## Witblitz (Nov 7, 2013)

Simple question really, personally I don't like to keep them in pitch black once I turn out the lights. I have an exterior light that throws a "moonlit" like shaft of light through blinds that creates a bit of light inside the tank so they can "sleep"/be still during night time.

But how dark is too dark, and too light too much light for rest?

In my Oscar tank I have a small white LED strip that also creates a moonlit type of environment and the Oscar has been fine for over a year with this setup. But not so sure about the Africans, they are a feisty bunch


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

I pitch black when I go to bed. :zz:


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Since the fish did not ask for a night light, it's ALL lights out at our house.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep all nights out for mine as well any light they get is from moonlight coming through a window.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Pitch black here, zero light in the room once the lights go out.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I leave a small light on in case they want to read a little.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pitch black.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

smitty814 said:


> I leave a small light on in case they want to read a little.


yup, small nitelight. mine like checkin out the mosquitos flying around.they dont have the cat eyes they used to.. :lol: 
seriously. i dont think they have a night light in africa.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

What, no one has programmed their LED moonlights to mimic the phases of the moon? 

Streetlight shines through the window-shades a bit at night, so it's not pitch black, but not really "lit" either.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I wonder how much a full moon changes things at night. Help the nighttime predators, or help fish avoid predators? Probably not much effect deep. Still the moon would only have an impact for a week of the month or so, the rest of the time lots of darkness.

Cichlids do seem to sleep, best to give them some pitch dark to rest up. Gives them a break from fighting.

Thou if you notice some cichlids are very active in the near dark, Mbuna especially. Fighting for nighttime safe sleeping spots I assume. One could have a "moonlight" and observe what happens.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Lights out for me but mostly in the day time, like around 4am that morning to around 4pm / 5pm that evening then the lights click on tell the next morning, leave it on overnight.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I leave mine pitch black,when I get up in the morning it's if I didn't have any fish in the tank.
They are all in the rock work until the living room lights come on.


----------

